# سيء



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل كتابة كلمة (سيء) على هذا النحو صحيح؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
هل تقصد الفعل (سِيءَ) المبني للمجهول من (سَاءَ) أم هل تقصد الاسم (سَيِّئٌ) المضاد لـ(جَيِّدٌ)؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا فرق يا مطاط، كلاهما يكتب بالهمزة على السطر لأن الهمزة مسبوقة بياء


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> لا فرق يا مطاط، كلاهما يكتب بالهمزة على السطر لأن الهمزة مسبوقة بياء


لا تكتب الهمزة المتطرفة المسبوقة بياء على السطر إلا إذا كانت الياء ساكنة. أما إذا كانت الياء متحركة، فتكتب الهمزة على حسب حركة الياء. أما همزة الفعل (سِيءَ)، فمسبوقة بياء ساكنة، لذا هي مكتوبة على السطر. أما همزة الاسم (سَيِّئٌ)، فمسبوقة بياء مشددة مكسورة، لذا هي مكتوبة على (ى). أما همزتا الاسمين (سَيْءٌ) و(سِيءٌ)، فكلتاهما مسبوقة بياء ساكنة غير مشددة، لذا هما مكتوبتان على السطر. وهذه القاعدة لا تنطبق على الياء فحسب، بل على كل الحروف. إن كان ما قبل الهمزة المتطرفة حرفا متحركا، تكتب الهمزة على حسب حركة هذا الحرف السابق، وإن كان ما قبل الهمزة المتطرفة حرفا ساكنا، تكتب الهمزة على السطر.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Matat said:


> لا تكتب الهمزة المتطرفة المسبوقة بياء على سطر إلا إذا كانت الياء ساكنة



ألا تكتب تُكتب على السطر لأن هناك يائين بسبب التشديد؟


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> ألا تكتب تُكتب على السطر لأن هناك يائين بسبب التشديد؟


التشديد جمع حرفين متشابهين أولهما ساكن وثانيهما متحرك. أصل (سَيِّئٌ) قبل جمع الياءين هو (سَيْيِئٌ)، فتسبق الهمزة ياء مكسورة، لذا الهمزة مكتوبة على (ى).


----------



## The Virgin

جزيل الشكر
على هذا النحو، تكتب كلمة (مسيئ) بهذه الطريقة، أهذا صحيح؟
على اعتبار أن الياء متحركة


----------



## Matat

(مُسِيءٌ) فاعل (أَسَاءَ) وياؤه ليست متحركة إذ ليست مفتوحة ولا مضمومة ولا مكسورة، بل إنها ساكنة، لذا الهمزة مكتوبة على السطر.


----------

